# For sale on ebay



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No, not kittens before anyone panics but these 1970s Cat Fancy club Siamese cat pedigree papers / forms | eBay
Strange thing to be selling but I looked at the pedigree papers and they are related to my first Siamese, bought in 1975 - I may just have to put a bid in


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Could be relatives of my mums siamese cats on there, I don't remember any of their pedigree prefixes though, they were just family pets to me. 

Although she got her 4 from 3 different and far placed breeders I know they shared quite a bit of blood down the line


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I would certainly be bidding too Lynn , if you can definitely see your cats history within those papers , would look fab framed up ... Taking pride of place on the wall .... Go for it


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I had no idea richdale went back that far. Good luck with the auction!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wow I love looking at things like that!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What an interesting find, good luck if you place a bid.

I have a friend who collects old show catalogues and things, always fascinating to see.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Our Siamese was born in 1971. My mum and dad had his pedigree until one day, fairly recently I suppose, my mum put it somewhere safe and it's not been seen again . He was a Yanko cat and I remember Siepoo Storm was in his pedigree. His mum was Yanko Velvet Maiden, but I can't remember his dad's name. Champion something or other . I hope you win, Lynn!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Misi said:


> Our Siamese was born in 1971. My mum and dad had his pedigree until one day, fairly recently I suppose, my mum put it somewhere safe and it's not been seen again . He was a Yanko cat and I remember Siepoo Storm was in his pedigree. His mum was Yanko Velvet Maiden, but I can't remember his dad's name. Champion something or other . I hope you win, Lynn!!


I love looking up pedigrees - couldn't find Yanko but did find this 
Siepoo Storm 
Milori and Chinki were also in my first boy's pedigree - fascinating stuff


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

How exciting lynn! Good luck xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I am almost crying now, when I last moved I had to leave behind many years' research into Siamese and Oriental peds - I had well over 200 most photocopied but a lot of originals as well, some were hand written by people who I'd contacted by post. I'm guessing they went into landfill. 25 years work down the drain.....*sigh* 

I know very well most of those names on the ped, as they were behind my own cats and many others.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I wish my mum could find our cat's pedigree. Thanks for the info on Siepoo Storm, Lynn. It's really fascinating. To think that they were born so long ago... I love Pawpeds . I love looking back over Simba's pedigree. A girl in Sweden has complied a database of Turkish Vans and Angoras and Simba's on it. Amazing.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Very interesting  

Good luck Lynn, I hope you win it!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> No, not kittens before anyone panics but these 1970s Cat Fancy club Siamese cat pedigree papers / forms | eBay
> Strange thing to be selling but I looked at the pedigree papers and they are related to my first Siamese, bought in 1975 - I may just have to put a bid in


I have no idea how much these kind of things might be worth....but try not to bid so far in advance of the auction as it will just drive the price up. Decide on the maximum amount you would be willing to pay and then put that amount in as a bid in the last minute of the auction.
Put in an 'odd' amount, ie if £10 is your maximum, bid £10.21
Ebay will only up the selling price by small increments, so wont charge the higher amount unless other bidders are in the race.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I only ever buy items by bidding my max in the last 10 seconds. It works brilliantly if you can remember to bid and is quite exciting (I am sad and know this!) You don't have time to increase your bid though if you really really want an item.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> I have no idea how much these kind of things might be worth....but try not to bid so far in advance of the auction as it will just drive the price up. Decide on the maximum amount you would be willing to pay and then put that amount in as a bid in the last minute of the auction.
> Put in an 'odd' amount, ie if £10 is your maximum, bid £10.21
> Ebay will only up the selling price by small increments, so wont charge the higher amount unless other bidders are in the race.


I won't put my bid until the last day and usually put in an odd amount  Am an old hand at traditional auctions never mind ebay and never go over my decided amount. Trouble with this one is that it ends on Christmas Eve and I may be busy. Have used snipe before so may resort to that this time


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Trouble with this one is that it ends on Christmas Eve and I may be busy. Have used snipe before so may resort to that this time


I use snipe a lot - often the things I bid on end in the middle of the night. I bid my absolute top-end maximum and hope previous bids haven't gone over in the meantime - when i do win it's usually at much less than the maximum I've put on.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Lunabuma said:


> I only ever buy items by bidding my max in the last 10 seconds. It works brilliantly if you can remember to bid and is quite exciting (I am sad and know this!) You don't have time to increase your bid though if you really really want an item.


yes, and you have to make sure you are properly signed in! I have cut it this close a few times and it does get the pulse racing.



lymorelynn said:


> I won't put my bid until the last day and usually put in an odd amount  Am an old hand at traditional auctions never mind ebay and never go over my decided amount. Trouble with this one is that it ends on Christmas Eve and I may be busy. Have used snipe before so may resort to that this time


Bid snipers are great and will do the work for you!
Good Luck


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I use Snipe. I get too light-headed and dizzy otherwise!!:crazy:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Were you successful lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No  I don't know how much someone was prepared to go to but I was outbid each time I had entered an amount  I hope they have gone to a good home


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> No  I don't know how much someone was prepared to go to but I was outbid each time I had entered an amount  I hope they have gone to a good home


Oh no  that's disappointing


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

That's such a shame Lynn  .... Out of curiosity what did they sell for in the end ? ... Have you had a look at similar items for sale , once the auction has ended .... x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They actually sold for £7.50 + postage which probably isn't a lot but I was disheartened by the fact that every time I entered an amount it came up as outbid  (started at 99p) 
I looked at the similar items option but there is nothing else.
I am sure they must have gone to another breeder who had links to some of the cats on there as I can think of no one else who might be interested.
I still have my Solomon (Brakenden Tamarck)'s pedigree from 1975 so still have the links to his ancestors and can look them up on pawpeds


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Perhaps keep an eye out on the sellers feedback to see who bought them , & if they haven't kept the buyers ID private , you could maybe ask for a photo copy , i know it's not the same and you may have to pay a few quid & they may well refuse , but it is worth a shot at


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Good idea Tincan. Much of my paper database was photocopies.
I didn't get to see what cats were listed in the papers for sale. Would be interested to see them if you do manage to get any copies.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> I didn't get to see what cats were listed in the papers for sale. .


Pictures are still in the link from the first post, photos aren't of the entire pedigree but you can still see several prefixes.
Wildcreek, Purplehaze, Tailong among others


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tailong and Kirash are in my boy's pedigree


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Shame you didn't get them, it is amazing what people sell on there, I have some old pedigrees from the 80s for my Siamese and Persian, would never have thought of advertising them though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Tailong and Kirash are in my boy's pedigree


Tailong Kuli and Kirash Curry?
There were a few other s who popped up in my research, but those went on down the lines. I remember them even without my paperwork.

They are part of a strong line that continued.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry you didn't win Lynn.
It's a bit after the event but I use esnipe with ebay these days as I was fed up being outbid all the time. 

Maybe they will come up again sometime you never know...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Tailong Kuli and Kirash Curry?
> There were a few other s who popped up in my research, but those went on down the lines. I remember them even without my paperwork.
> 
> They are part of a strong line that continued.


Kirash Curry definetly, not sure on Tailong.


----------

